# Fisch's Bitter 3 Inch Aqua Blue



## angemarie (Oct 23, 2005)

Does anyone know if a bottle like this exists that was not reproduced or made by Wheaton?  I have this bottle, but the bottom does not have any writing.  Any help is appreciated.

 Thanks!
 Angela


----------



## whiskeyman (Oct 23, 2005)

ANGELA...Welcome to the forum.
 The earlier Taiwan repos had paper labels which could be removed...they also had thick/heavy seams at the lip/mouth...

 The only other case I have seen, and it was recently...of a plain base fish bitters is this eBay auction that just ended a few days ago: The fish though, also was lacking the Fischs Bitters embossing...
 http://cgi.ebay.com/EXTREMLY-RARE-FISH-BITTERS-SALESMAN-SAMPLER_W0QQitemZ6214690794QQcategoryZ890QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

 Also: does yours say Fisch's Bitter ??? Or is that a typo?

 Can you post a pic or two?


----------



## Ye Olde Prospector (Oct 24, 2005)

Hi whiskeyman,

       That one posted on ebay as a possible salesmans sample of Fisch's Bitters is not correct. I have an identical one with the original salesman's lable on the flat side. It was Ely Lilly Cod Liver Oil salesmans sample to show what the pint cod liver oil bottles looked like. The bottle was too small to be produced by ABM so was blown in mold with rolled lip. The pint Fish shaped Cod Liver Oils I think date in the early 1930's so the salesman's samples were probably made just prior to that. Got a pretty good price for that one on ebay. Here are pictures to show the one in my miniature collection. I also have the Pint and Halfpint size Fish to go with it. I must have missed that one on ebay.

 Cliff


----------



## Ye Olde Prospector (Oct 24, 2005)

Here is the tiny fish bottle.


----------



## BRIAN S. (Oct 24, 2005)

In 1922 Eli Lilly and Company started using the blown in a mold fish bottle for Cod Liver Oil and continued the use of the bottle until 1933 . These bottles were manufactured by the Fairmount Glass Co. of Indy. The bottles were produced in four different sizes : 10" long ( one pint )
 8 1/2" long ( one-half pint )
 6 1/4" long ( 4 oz. )
 3" long  Salesman's bottle ..... Which was never filled but used as an empty sample.
  Brian


----------



## angemarie (Oct 24, 2005)

Thanks all!  I am working on getting some pictures posted.  Cliff- my bottle looks like your mini, but it is Aqua Blue in color and does not have the paper on the bottom.  It's got a some dirt inside, which makes me think it was a dug bottle.


----------



## Ye Olde Prospector (Oct 24, 2005)

Hi angemarie,

 Sounds interesting, I would like to see a picture. Does it look like it was made from this same mold ? The one I got a friend  picked up at a yard sale in Florida. I had asked him to watch for miniatures for me while he was on vacation there for the winter.


----------



## angemarie (Oct 24, 2005)

It does.. but does your have Fisch's on one side and bitters on the other (around the gills)?  I'll try to get a pic asap.  (I haven't graduated to digital yet)


----------



## Ye Olde Prospector (Oct 24, 2005)

Mine is identical to the one that sold on ebay for $350 except mine has the original paper lable. There is no other embossing on it. The original Dr Fisch's Bitters are amber and 11 1/2 in tall, fish shaped. I have never seen any reference to an aqua bottle in any size. Wheaton did make a lot of bitters miniature bottles and other companies overseas  made them as well but usually in showy colors. Try to get a picture if it is the real deal it could be quite valuable.

 Cliff


----------



## whiskeyman (Nov 4, 2005)

CLIFF...neat l'il fish bottle...glad ta know what it is/was. I thought the one on eBay looked more like the Lilly, but didn't pay it much heed...Just a glance and I was gone...

 ANGEMARIE...a pic would help a lot. Any seams at the mouth area? Hope you have a "goodie."


----------



## Bottle tumbler (Nov 5, 2005)

There was no flat side on the bottle on ebay.

 rick


----------



## Ye Olde Prospector (Nov 5, 2005)

Hi Bottle Tumbler,
 Look closely at the ebay bottle. It is sitting on what I refer to as the flat side. That is where the Salesman's Sample lable goes. Even the seller said there is no embossing on his, he was going by the shape which is similar to the Fisch's Bitters bottles but they were much older than these bottles. The full size cod liver oil fish had a paper lable in the same area, that was its purpose.


----------



## Ye Olde Prospector (Nov 5, 2005)

Hi angiemarie.

 I would still like to see a picture of the aqua bottle you refer to in your original post. You might just have a real deal there.

 Cliff


----------



## Bottle tumbler (Nov 5, 2005)

ye old prospector. 
 I am the seller of the bottle on ebay, yes it has a flat bottom.
 the buyer told me he has 4 others like mine but not in this lite of a amber one. he is one of the biggest bitters buyers/collectors in america. it is a real one. he told me none of the little ones have embossing on them.
 I got all that info from him before listing it on ebay.

 rick kern


----------



## amblypygi (Nov 7, 2005)

This summer a friend of mine pulled one out of a tiny dump near a stone wall in NY State, it is clear glass and no embossing. I'll get him to send me a picture of it.

 Sean


----------



## BRIAN S. (Nov 13, 2005)

Hi bottle tumbler ! 
 Just curious ! The one of the biggest bitters collectors in america told you it was a real what ? ???
  He told you it was a Fisch's/ Fish  Bitters sample ?????
  Thanks , Brian


----------

